# circunstancialismo ético



## doroteum

Mohl by mi někdo poradit s překladem výrazu: circunstancialismo ético?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Vítejte na fóru, doroteum! 

Etické poměry, etická situace, etické předpoklady?   Nebo třeba "morální" ...?

Bez kontextu těžko dostanete uspokojivou odpověď, právě proto se v Rule 3 uvádí, mimo jiné, "Provide complete sentences and background information every time  you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you  better. ..."


----------



## doroteum

Enquiring Mind said:


> Vítejte na fóru, doroteum!
> 
> Etické poměry, etická situace, etické předpoklady?   Nebo třeba "morální" ...?
> 
> Bez kontextu těžko dostanete uspokojivou odpověď, právě proto se v Rule 3 uvádí, mimo jiné, "Provide complete sentences and background information every time  you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you  better. ..."


----------



## doroteum

Děkuji za užitečnou připomínku 
Myslím, že "circunstancialismo ético" je název nějakého etického proudu. Cituji kontext: las teorías éticas que afirman que el bien y el mal morales dependen sólo de las circunstancias, se apuntan al llamado "circunstancialismo ético". Nikde ale nemohu najít český ekvivalent.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Etika situační?

(Source):
"etika situační
-    zabývá se skutečnými situacemi, událostmi – něčím co se nedá předvídat (na rozdíl od kauzistické – která se dívá na problémy obecně) (člověk jak tvoří normy, tvoří sám sebe)
-    nebezpečí relativismu – jednotlivé normy mají stejnou hodnotu a každý si může tu svojí obhájit -> proto existence základních, vztažných norem"


----------



## doroteum

Enquiring Mind said:


> Etika situační?
> 
> (Source):
> "etika situační
> -    zabývá se skutečnými situacemi, událostmi – něčím co se nedá předvídat (na rozdíl od kauzistické – která se dívá na problémy obecně) (člověk jak tvoří normy, tvoří sám sebe)
> -    nebezpečí relativismu – jednotlivé normy mají stejnou hodnotu a každý si může tu svojí obhájit -> proto existence základních, vztažných norem"


----------



## doroteum

Ano, to bude asi ano. Mil gracias!


----------

